# Xorg +ATI driver

## Pixode

Я новичок пытаюсь поставить  Gentoo на свой ноутбук,

Мучаюсь 2 день и ставлю уже второй раз.

ASUS A7V  с видео Mobility Radeon X700

Установку произвожу строго по handbook дошел до установки 

Иксов  в make.conf прописал значение fglrx, заполнил другие устройства

И запустил emerge когда скачались мои дрова (ati-drivers)  при попытки их установки 

Происходит сбой, повторная попытка ни к чему не приводит.

Как я понял он ругается на какой то DRM, как листинг вывода сохранить на флешку чтобы можно было его сюда послать я не знаю, да и устройсво на катором флешка висит не знаю чтоб его смонтировать.

Ядро я компилировал через genkernel  так как в ручную его собрать для меня пока сложно,

Полагаю что разгадка там.

Большая просьба помочь мне в этом вопросе советом, если можно понятным языком.

P.S. просьба отнестись с пониманием и не посылать на RPM дистрибутивы итд все когда то зеленые были :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Надо поковыряться в настройках ядра. На gentoo-wiki.com есть отличный Как на эту тему.

Хотя я перешел на открытые дрова (radeon) на той неделе --- с закрытыми у меня не работал hibernate,

что для меня существенно.

Да, ты листинг того, как оно ругается приведи!

----------

## Pixode

 *viy wrote:*   

> Надо поковыряться в настройках ядра. На gentoo-wiki.com есть отличный Как на эту тему.
> 
> Хотя я перешел на открытые дрова (radeon) на той неделе --- с закрытыми у меня не работал hibernate,
> 
> что для меня существенно.
> ...

 

Мне бы хотелось получить более четкое представление что делать,  на gentoo-wiki.com  я покапался ничего про ATI я там не нашёл.

Про листинг я же написал, что пока не знаю как его перенаправить >  на флешку её необходимо вычислить чтоб подмонтировать!

Мне хочется поставить до конца Иксы с дровами, настроить xorg.conf и перейти к установке Gnome.. help.

----------

## Tosic

у меня была аналогичная проблема, решилась просто:

поставил более новую версию, стандартно emerge  лепил 8.27.х я же поставил 8.29.х

Пробуй!

----------

## Pixode

 *Tosic wrote:*   

> у меня была аналогичная проблема, решилась просто:
> 
> поставил более новую версию, стандартно emerge  лепил 8.27.х я же поставил 8.29.х
> 
> Пробуй!

 

Приятная новость   :Smile: 

Ну я глялул через emerge --search ati-drivers  версии  8.29.х там нет, или Вы минуя emerge установили дрова с ati.com?

----------

## viy

 *Pixode wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Да, ты листинг того, как оно ругается приведи! 
> 
> Мне бы хотелось получить более четкое представление что делать

 

А мне бы хотелось получить более четкое представление того, что делаешь ты.

Меня интересует версия дров и лог установки в первую очередь!

Если ты хочешь получать конкретные ответы, то тебе необходимо формулировать вопросы так, чтобы они содержали как можно больше информации.

То, что Tosic предложил, реализуется так:

```
echo x11-drivers/ati-drivers >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv ati-drivers
```

----------

## Pixode

Дрова вообщем  установились  8.30.Х  только иксы стартовать не хотели никак максимум черный экран.

Я добавил в make.conf  в раздел видео radeon как дополнительную карту и в USE добавил

acpi  и opengl.

Затем я набрал команду emerge --update --deep --newuse world

После чего у меня возник конфликт с coldplug.

Ну я его и снес emerge –C coldplug

Вообщем все чего то долго качалось и ставилось

После всех установок я выполнил xorgcfg –textmode ничего там не настраивал, а просто сохранил из под тулзы xorg.conf.

Следующим шагом выполнил команду

aticonfig -f --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

после чего мои Иксы startx успешно запустились.

Я уже было решил что можно наконец то переходить на установку  Gnome но после reboot у меня полезло туча всяких ошибок

Связанных с udevd и hotplugd че то в этом роде.

После rc-update del coldplug -> net.eth0  (сеть упала) типо карты нет.

Сеть поднял обратной командой rc-update add coldplug boot (странно coldplug же нет в системе)

Произвел вот такую махинацию 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

Все равно ошибки при загрузке машины.

Плиз скажите че делать то

P.S.  Если подскажите команду сохранения вывода загрузки в файл то  я могу показать более подробный отчет.Last edited by Pixode on Thu Dec 14, 2006 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IanPo

Была подобная ситуация. Обновил udev (новая версия в моем случае ~amd64), заработала (вер. 1.03, кажется).

Пробовал удалить и поставить старую версию (0.87) - не получилось.

Сижу на новом udev уже неделю, полет нормальный.

Помнится, новому udev не требуется coldplug.

----------

## ArtSh

Pixode А Вы etc-update не зыбили сделать? Coldplug не нужен для новых udev, и его надо удалить из /etc/init.d

----------

## Pixode

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Pixode А Вы etc-update не зыбили сделать? Coldplug не нужен для новых udev, и его надо удалить из /etc/init.d

 

Нет не делал спасибо вроде все ок!

Тока сеть не поднимается для дальнейших действий

----------

## ArtSh

Посмотрите что у Вас в /etc/conf.d/net.eth0. Посмотрите, lspci видит ли её ядро? Что точно пишет /etc/init.d/net.eth0? Может быть просто карта стала eth1? Если так, поищите gentoo.ru было правило для udev как этого избежать.

----------

## viy

Я бы посоветовал посмотреть вывод dmesg | less

----------

## Pixode

вот тут я разместил вывод http://findtravel.ru/dmesg.txt кажется у меня карточки и впрямь местами поменялись

я вот так смотрел dmesg | less | grep eth

на gentoo.ru  про правила я пока не нашел

P.S. мамин комп выручает :Smile: 

----------

## viy

У тя eth0 --- это IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet,

eth1 --- RealTek RTL8139 и eth2 будет для wi-fi.

меняй конфиги, это недавно обсуждалось.

----------

## ArtSh

 *Pixode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> на gentoo.ru  про правила я пока не нашел
> 
> 

 

Вот Вам ссылка: http://gentoo.ru/node/4885

----------

## Pixode

Зашел сюда /etc/udev/rules.d/ создал файл 10-local.rules и вписал в него

KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="мой_мак_адрес", NAME="eth0"

reboot = все на том же месте, вроде же все верно, что ему ещё надо ума не приложу.

----------

## viy

Смотришь вывод udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/net/eth1 (или какой там у тебя eth) и проаисываешь в точности также в правилах udev.

Потом можешь прогнать udevtest. Запость новую конфигурацию, если не отработает.

Внимательно читать этот док, который был упомянут в ссылке ArtShа.

----------

## Pixode

тут правила http://findtravel.ru/rules.txt

тут вывод eth0, eth1 http://findtravel.ru/eth0.txt http://findtravel.ru/eth1.txt  сетевых устройств после правил

тут вывод dmesg http://findtravel.ru/dmesg.txt

после reboot dnhcp выдает мне правильный айпишник тот что мой роутер внешний выдает (именно так у меня и работало когда coldplug стоял)

Но перед dhcpcd в загрузке стартует ещё  bringing выдающий адрес  127.0.0.1/8 тоесть localhost что за птица такая непойму.

по идеи все сработало же.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

вообщем непонятки какие то, такое ощущение что IEEE-1394  слезать не хочет и сидит там же

ping -c 3 ya.ru ничего не дает.

блин уже неделю в консоли сижу Ааааааааааа я в шоке

Попутно хотел спросить что за ошибка такая при загрузке, она мне и в других дистрибутивах пакоя не давала.

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

и я хотел увидить заставку в консоли как на LiveCD и нормальный вывод с моим разрешением добавил в загрузчик 

video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrar,1440x900@60 но это результатов не дает.

----------

## ArtSh

Если не получается присваивать имена по мак адресу, попробуйте по адресу на PCI шине...

----------

## viy

В целом, линукс и заключается в самостоятельном решении пробелем. Зато испытываешь кайф, когда что-то чинишь и гораздо быстрей учишся.

У тебя же все в порядке! То, что пишет ядро при загрузке --- не обращай внимания.

В выводе видно, что eth0 есть 8139too, т.е. обычная сетевуха.

Я бы проигнорировал то сообщение, что ты ошибкой назвал. Не ошибка это, просто ядро говорит, что не будет использовать MMCONFIG, не более.

И последнее --- ты все таки будь внимательней к деталям, а то много возни вокруг простого дела, тем более когда все работает как надо.

----------

## Pixode

блин ну инет то так и не поднялся, не пингуется не 1 web адрес! я не могу пробовать поставить gnome итд.

кайф когда будет играть музон стоять апач, зенд студия и мускул ну и берил + пиво и сигареты, а пока я в допотопном корыте барахтаюсь и даже ping мне не подвластен жесть :Smile: 

P.S. если в resolv.conf добавляю nameserver 192.168.0.1 то сеть поднимается.

кто нибуть дайте плиз USE="все что надо для гнома, апача мускула и пых пыха + все для полноценного дескопа " плиз или make.conf целиком для правки

----------

## Pixode

сеть типо заработала  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Сеть работала, dns настроек у тебя не было...

----------

## Pixode

 *viy wrote:*   

> Сеть работала, dns настроек у тебя не было...

 

Вот это закоментировал и все поехало

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

URA! ya v Gnome   :Smile:   SPASIBO!

----------

## viy

 *Pixode wrote:*   

> Вот это закоментировал и все поехало
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 Первая строчка является также тем, что делается по умолчанию (когда настроек нет).

А из-за второй строчки у тебя ДНС и не работал, т.к. там явно сказано, что ты не хочешь получать

от DHCP сервера настройки DNS (как и NTP с NIS).

Читай /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

